# The Little Mare Chronicles



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

So I figured for anyone who might be interested I would start a journal about my new adventure with the little mare I am working. She is an 8yr old Quarter Pony (I like 'em little even though I'm kinda tall), green broke and been sitting for a year. I'm basically starting her over again under the supervision on her owner. Her owner is quite experienced and started her grandmother, father and mother. Haven't picked a discipline yet but leaning toward reigning since her grandmother won a saddle in it and her father was state champion one year. I'm excited for my new adventure. I had my first session with her last night, just lunging. Today was a bit rougher as she did not want to be caught. Once I finally caught her life was good. We got a good grooming session which included learning to pick up her feet better and moving her rear end when asked.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

She's very cute.


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

Yesterday I decided to put a bridle on little mare. She did really well! Today we did the saddle and man did she surprise me! A couple little crow hops and that was it. I expected at least a few good bucks. She had 30 days of training a year ago so right now this is all a refresher course for her. I used my rear cinch with her and even the owner was unsure how she was going to take that but it didn't phase her one bit. She is starting to open up to me a little bit which is a wonderful feeling. Before she just stood there quietly (which is never a bad thing) and never showed any kind of personality. Now when she is standing at the trailer (still nice and quiet) she looks for me when I walk away and will turn her head and touch me when I 'm grooming her. I love seeing her blossom. I could tell when I first saw her out in the pasture I was going to really like her. She has such a calm eye when we work together now. She spooked a little at a couple of my dog training tools (I train protection dogs) so we took some time to desensitize to those things. She over comes her spooks so fast! She really is a dream to work with. I'm taking tomorrow off to train dogs for the day. Its been getting well over 100 degrees here so I've been trying to get out to her in the mornings when its only in the mid 80's. Even at night it hasn't been getting much under 80 degrees. I think this heat wave should break in the next couple weeks and hopefully make everything a little more enjoyable. I'm going to lunge her with the saddle a couple more times (although the owner told me I can get on any time I want, she thinks she is ready). I just want to make sure our relationship is ready for it and let her get any of the year long jitters out lol

www.youtube.com/embed/bMqrHf0l4iE (nothing to exciting just a clip of my lunging her on a lunge line)


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

horseluvr2524 said:


> She's gorgeous!


Thank you! she really is a great little horse. I can't wait to get on her but want to take it slow and build a good foundation.


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

Little Mare is giving me a run for my money the last couple days. The day before yesterday we had a rough training day. She had her sassy pants on and she ended up getting worked a little harder then I had initially wanted (it was all lunging and learning to give to the bit). Well she took it personally. The next day (yesterday) she wouldn't let me even touch her. Today it took me and hour to catch her. All I was able to do was groom her due to time restrictions  hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

That's mares for ya! But they also will give it their all and are as sweet as can be on their good days. That's more than worth it for me! 

She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her color! Does she have a name besides "little mare?" If her owners don't have one for her, you should pick one out ;-) I look forward to following this journal.


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

RedDunPaint said:


> That's mares for ya! But they also will give it their all and are as sweet as can be on their good days. That's more than worth it for me!
> 
> She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her color! Does she have a name besides "little mare?" If her owners don't have one for her, you should pick one out
> 
> ...


Her name that the owner gave her is Precious. I'm just not a huge fan of the name so I have taken to calling her "Little Mare"  She is a lot of fun to play with. I've never been a huge fan of mares but there is something about her that I just love. She is absolutely beautiful and a good sound mind.


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

Unfortunately due to the continual heat wave and personal circumstances I have been unable to go train "my" (;P) little pony this past week. I went out to the property to train dogs the other day but it got dark before I could try to play with her. Although for the first time ever she came to the fence looking for me which truly made my heart happy. Hopefully next week I will be able to get back to regular training with her


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

Guess who got on little mare for the first time today!! ? I'm absolutely in love with her. She didn't even think about being an idiot. So calm the entire time! I just sat on her this time and practiced giving to the bit. My husbands ponied me around a couple steps but nothing exciting. I'm absolutely over the moon right now!!!


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

*video* 

Second time on Little Mare today! She did great. No bucks and very little weirdness. Getting her to go forward was a challenge but obviously we eventually got it. She is such a smooth horse! 

https://youtu.be/ZwbYy5LfEJo


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

